# Woodrup ss



## rideswithmoobs (3 May 2016)

Been a West Yorkshire lad I should really be looking at one of these for my next bike but the wife may have something to say


----------



## JimboJames1972 (3 May 2016)

Very nice looking! I've had a quick scan around their site, but no real info on prices. Have you had any quotes from them for this frame/bike?

J


----------



## rideswithmoobs (3 May 2016)

JimboJames1972 said:


> Very nice looking! I've had a quick scan around their site, but no real info on prices. Have you had any quotes from them for this frame/bike?
> 
> J



I did a rough enquiry last year for one making up in a CX/gravel style and think it was around £3-3.5k hand built steel frame. See if I can find the email


----------



## rideswithmoobs (3 May 2016)

Its just been said to me, "yes of course you can save up and get one....on 2 conditions" 
The first was price & the second was that I go to Leeds to collect it and have to ride it back home the same day via Skipton, Gargrave, settle, ingleton and into Lancaster. No overnight stop at mi mams either or getting mi dad to drive me back 
Well I see that as a yes then  best get seriously training


----------



## hopless500 (3 May 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Its just been said to me, "yes of course you can save up and get one....on 2 conditions"
> The first was price & the second was that I go to Leeds to collect it and have to ride it back home the same day via Skipton, Gargrave, settle, ingleton and into Lancaster. No overnight stop at mi mams either or getting mi dad to drive me back
> Well I see that as a yes then  best get seriously training


Sounds like a good ride to me


----------



## rideswithmoobs (3 May 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Sounds like a good ride to me



I fink I will need some gears for that ride, challenging on a Ss


----------



## rideswithmoobs (10 May 2016)

And the prices are.......

track’ frame be it for the track or the road starts at £795 for a Reynolds 631 tubed frame and fork, painted any colour you like [additional panels extra] VAT to be added.

Add a further £90 for Reynolds 725 tubing and again a further £90 for 853 tubing.

Does that seem reasonable for the frame. I thought for a hand built frame it was good, maybe @biggs682 could offer some advice on Reynolds frames ?


----------



## Milkfloat (14 May 2016)

That is 2-300 pounds different from my locally respected builder who I am strongly trying to going to see.

http://leecoopercycles.webs.com/framesandforks.htm

I am fairly sure Biggs has a frame from him.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (14 May 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> That is 2-300 pounds different from my locally respected builder who I am strongly trying to going to see.
> 
> http://leecoopercycles.webs.com/framesandforks.htm
> 
> I am fairly sure Biggs has a frame from him.



Local is best, I did look at Rourke but feel if I do get a custom build it should be from a Yorkshire builder


----------



## midlife (14 May 2016)

Classic Vigorelli at 500 quid...........






Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> That is 2-300 pounds different from my locally respected builder who I am strongly trying to going to see.
> 
> http://leecoopercycles.webs.com/framesandforks.htm
> 
> I am fairly sure Biggs has a frame from him.



@Milkfloat i do and if ever you want to try one give me a shout

@rideswithmoobs i have a 1973 Woodrup track frame awaiting build Meet Woody the Woodrup


----------



## Cycleops (26 Aug 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> And the prices are.......
> 
> track’ frame be it for the track or the road starts at £795 for a Reynolds 631 tubed frame and fork, painted any colour you like [additional panels extra] VAT to be added.
> 
> ...



That seems very expensive for just the frame. On another thread here somebody said they paid £1200 for a Kona (complete bike) with 853.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/k...body-owned-or-ridden-one.206081/#post-4435631
I know it's not like for like but as an indication.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Classic Vigorelli at 500 quid...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


phrrrrp.


----------



## Cycleops (26 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Classic Vigorelli at 500 quid...........
> 
> Shaun



And it's not even a decent colour.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> And the prices are.......
> 
> track’ frame be it for the track or the road starts at £795 for a Reynolds 631 tubed frame and fork, painted any colour you like [additional panels extra] VAT to be added.
> 
> ...



If they are built to your spec then ok but if shop built to a std spec then ouch

but try Lee Cooper you wont be dissapointed


----------



## 3narf (23 Sep 2016)

midlife said:


> Classic Vigorelli at 500 quid...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I love the colour!


----------



## 4cranks (11 Oct 2016)

This is also a made in Leeds BJ Vigorelli and its for sale complete for less than a new frame only. It's immaculate. Please PM for details if interested.


----------

